# [SOLVED] Computer Not Detecting Speakers



## Tony9780 (Aug 29, 2011)

Hi,

I was on vacation and I powered down my computer and unplugged it as well as turning off the power strip. When I powered everything back up my computer was no longer detecting my speakers.

I have a pair of Logitech Z-10 speakers and they are external connected via USB and the speakers have their own power supply. The speakers do power up but they are not being detected. 

I run Windows Vista. I have an HP Pavillion model is a6660t. The operating system is 32 bit. 

I have tried restarting the computer several times to no avail. 

The computer instead is using Realtek Digital Output as the speakers for the computer. I have also tried restoring the computer but I keep getting an error message stating that an error has occurred and the restoration cannot be done. 

I have yet to try a different pair of speakers on the computer. I also have switched the USB port that I have the cable plugged in and I have unplugged and replugged the USB cord from the speaker. 

Thank you.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: Computer Not Detecting Speakers*

The first step would be to try different speakers with your PC or try your speakers on another PC to determine where the fault lies.


----------



## Tony9780 (Aug 29, 2011)

*Re: Computer Not Detecting Speakers*

I switched speakers. I tried a pair from another computer that connect through the older green audio connection and those were detected by my computer. I tried my USB speakers on another computer and they were not detected there either. I've had no problems with these speakers up until I had my computer shutdown for a week.


----------



## harryboyne (Aug 26, 2011)

*Re: Computer Not Detecting Speakers*

Maybe there is a problem with the speakers then - are the speakers still under warranty?


----------



## Tony9780 (Aug 29, 2011)

*Re: Computer Not Detecting Speakers*

Unfortunately they are not. They are probably three years old. I've tried using a different USB cable and that didn't work so I'm guessing something is shot. I'm probably going to pick up a new pair of speakers tonight.


----------

